# Leatherman charge tti or wave?



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Their basically the same tools except for some material differences, only
realy function difference is the crimpers on the pliers of the tti. Anyone find the crimp a hindrance to not having enough plier teeth space? I picked up a tti thinking it and the wave were the same just beater material but when I noticed the pliers thought I would ask you guys.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the tti and only used the crimper for blasting caps. I also have the leatherman wave and that was just as good. Also got the supertool 300 and this one was my favorite because of the full size tools and durabilty.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

The Charge has a guthook on the serrated blade that I find indispensable for certain tasks like cutting zip ties or those nasty molded plastic packages. The Charge also has a blade made of S30V steel, which holds an edge longer and has other desirable properties for a blade


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Neither

Gerber 600.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The sliding mechanism sucks on gerber. Always break right next to the buttons.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd still go with SOG. 

Every Leatherman I ever had in my hand just felt heavy, stiff, clunky, and cumbersome. Leatherman's only advantage over SOG is their marketing, not their product.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> The sliding mechanism sucks on gerber. Always break right next to the buttons.


Had mine for 6 years. Use it all day, every day.

Only thing that broke was the file, when I tried to use it as a prybar.


----------

